# Multi view reverse camera?



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I have received the latest software update (2020.24.6.4) and am trying to figure out how to turn on the multi view reverse camera. I have hardware 2.5. Is this only available for cars with hardware 3?


----------



## IamEmptySea (Jun 28, 2020)

When I loaded it the first time I just had to swipe UP while in the reverse camera view to see the others.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

F0ZZ said:


> I have received the latest software update (2020.24.6.4) and am trying to figure out how to turn on the multi view reverse camera. I have hardware 2.5. Is this only available for cars with hardware 3?


There's a little carat looking thing at the bottom of the camera view now. Swipe that up.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Got it.

thanks everyone


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

It is a great feature. The main rear view camera picture stay the same size either way, you just decide if you want to add the two side cameras. Nice to have options.


----------



## Mike Chapman (Jul 30, 2019)

Still have not received this latest over-the-air update. I'm stuck on 2020.2012 d2c8a3e110f4. Am I just being impatient or am I missing something. Side rear views would be great.


----------



## Mike Chapman (Jul 30, 2019)

Problem resolved.


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

Thank you Tesla for this new and wonderful distraction


----------

